# FLAWLESSLY LOGICAL



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The wife and I were sitting around the breakfast table one lazy Sunday morning. 
I said to her, "If I were to die suddenly, I want you to immediately sell all my stuff." 
"Now why would you want me to do something like that?" she asked. 
"I figure that you would eventually remarry and I don't want some other wanker using my stuff."

She looked at me and said: "What makes you think I'd marry another wanker?


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ipiran (Apr 29, 2012)




----------

